# USB MagicJack Dongle won't mount at boot



## buz66 (Jan 21, 2016)

Windows 10 Home version 1511 build 10586.23 64 bit
Intel i5 4670k 3.2 GHz Not overclocked
Ram 16 Gb
Mobo Asrock Z87 Extreme4
Bios Version P3.0
Home build

I have a MagicJack phone dongle. It is the first generation model A921. With Windows, starting back with XP and through 7 and with 10, at least the original release, it has worked well for the most part.
Since, Windows 10 did the update to version 1511 every time I shutdown or restart the computer the next boot up windows will not detect the usb MJ dongle as a mass storage device. It’s not in the disk manager, not in the device manager or the device and printer section. 
Only MJ dongle does this. My wireless mouse and keyboard work along with the printer and my external hdd work as expected. I have formatted the MJ dongle and tried an older upgrade I saved. Did not work.

Under device manager with “show hidden devices” enabled, I removed all grayed out devices under Universal Serial Bus Controller. It made no difference. I even remove everything under USB controller. Made no difference.

I removed Windows 10 and downgraded back to Windows 7 using my OEM 7 dvd. With 7 clean install and fully updated, MJ dongle worked each and every time I shutdown and restarted. Absolutely no issues. The next day I clean installed 10 with version 1511 again and back to MJ not being recognized at boot again. I tried MJ on my HTPC running Windows 10 version 1511 but with an Asus mobo and an AMD processor. That made no difference. Window would not recognize the MJ mass storage device upon restart. Then I remembered my wife's computer had not been upgrade to 10 version 1511 yet. So I tried it there.Low and behold the MJ dongle was recognized at start and restart.
I am convinced that there is something wrong with that 1511 build but I don’t have the skills to figure it out.. 

Things I have tried with default bios setting just to see if it would make a difference:
With computer on unplugged dongle and reinserted in same port. MJ started and worked until reboot. 
Computer on unplugged MJ moved to different port worked until reboot
Computer off moved to different port restarted Computer MJ didn’t start.
So regardless of the port MJ is plugged into it will not start at boot. 

Checked Asrock for Bios updates related to USB nothing to update to as the newest version was a sata improvement.
Adjusted everything I thought relevant to USB in Bios.

Started computer with MJ plugged in on say on port 1 recognized until reboot.
Computer off, moved MJ to a different port say 2, restarted and MJ worked until reboot. 
Did it again, turned off, moved usb port 1, restart and MJ worked. 
So every time I shut down, if I move the dongle to a different port then restart it will work with the bios changed. FWIW I have ten ports and all do what I’m trying to describe. The ports are not the problem.

Under the properties box in the device manager I find error 43 or 45.
Sometimes I get the port reset failed sometimes not. I think none of this would happen if Windows recognized the MJ usb mass storage device upon boot.

Does anyone know how to get Windows 10 with the 1511 build to recognize a mass storage device MJ without having to move it from port to port or unplug and reinsert each and every time I want to initiate it?
Does anyone know how to roll back to the Original release of Windows 10 and stop any further updates back to 1511?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Make sure you are plugging MJ directly into the Back USB port (desktop) of the computer and not into the Front or through hub etc. 
If MJ is not being recognized, go to the Device Manager and right click_ any _device and choose *Scan For Hardware Changes*, this should recognize the MJ plugged in and install it. 
I have not tried it so I'm not sure what it does, but you may try this: Download | magicJack Check


----------



## buz66 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you for your response. I have tried that before but just to verify I just did it again. MJ was recognized after I moved the dongle. After a restart it was not. Opened device manager right click on portable devices to rescan. Nothing. Not found. Same for disk. Same for USB.
Checked the link and it links to the latest MJ firmware for the dongle. I have tried that version 4.xxxxxxxxx before. I then tried an earlier version 2.xxxxx same thing and neither has worked. :banghead:
That is why I think it is a Windows 10 ver. 1511 issue. Do you know where I can get an original Windows 10 release from say June or July of 2015 I can go back to? That one worked. Remember I clean installed the current 1511. I have nothing to fall back to. I have to start over. TIA


----------



## buz66 (Jan 21, 2016)

Everything I have written earlier is a direct result of the November Windows 10 upgrade from Windows 10.0 build 10240 to the current Windows 10 version 1511 build 10586.63. 
Does anyone know how to get back to the 10240 build? Or do you know of a work around? If not then I guess I'll have to play jumping jacks with the magicJack until Microsoft decides to fix this issue.


----------



## lefty2053 (Nov 29, 2010)

buz66 said:


> Everything I have written earlier is a direct result of the November Windows 10 upgrade from Windows 10.0 build 10240 to the current Windows 10 version 1511 build 10586.63.
> Does anyone know how to get back to the 10240 build? Or do you know of a work around? If not then I guess I'll have to play jumping jacks with the magicJack until Microsoft decides to fix this issue.


Even if you go back it will automatically update and there is nothing to change that.

Try a different USB port. I have a PC that will not allow some things to work on them but most of the ones on the back of a PC should work. Have you updated the USB ports? Try uninstalling the Ports and letting them reinstall again.


----------



## buz66 (Jan 21, 2016)

lefty2053 thanks for your input.


> Even if you go back it will automatically update and there is nothing to change that.


As I said earlier my wife's computer is still on Windows 10.0 build 10240. The notification area stays white telling me there is an update that could not be installed. If I go to settings update and security the new update will then install. 



> Try a different USB port. I have a PC that will not allow some things to work on them but most of the ones on the back of a PC should work. Have you updated the USB ports? Try uninstalling the Ports and letting them reinstall again


As I said in my to long explanation, I tried that. Again thank you for at least giving a go.
ME


> Under device manager with “show hidden devices” enabled, I removed all grayed out devices under Universal Serial Bus Controller. It made no difference. I even remove everything under USB controller. Made no difference.


----------

